# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Лучше быть одной, чем с кем попало?

## svetlana

Здравствуйте!
Хочу рассказать Вам свою историю и хотела бы услышать Ваше мнение. У меня есть подруги многие говорят, что я для них настоящий друг, но я вижу, что это не так, всегда придерживалась мнения, хочешь понять кто есть этот человек посмотри на его поступки, но лично от них в свою сторону я ни чего хорошего не увидела. Когда им нужно было встречать родителей я ехала с ними на вокзалы и встречала какое бы время это ни было, также были дни рождения всегда помогала с развозкой гостей и поиском того, что нужно им для совершения торжества, любой праздник не оставался без внимания к их персоне и я естественно им обязательно дарила, что-то памятное. Но как только настало время мне помочь, это тогда, когда у меня поломалась машина, а у меня в это время был большой заказ квартира в которой мы делали ремонт и мне срочно понадобилась машина, подруга у который она была даже не предложила помощь, хотя я всячески намекала, что мне очень нужно. Далее пришло время свадьбы и там я не ощютила ни какой помощи, но с их стороны осуждение было в таком количестве, что я не смогла больше терпеть такое отношение. С многими я просто распрощалась, наверно я поступила не правильно, но больше я такого отношения к себе терпеть не хочу. Как говорил один великий " Лучше быть одной, чем с кем попало". 
Небольшая ремарка*** вышла замуж я за иностранца и подруги сразу так сказать про секли, что они могу ездить теперь спокойно заграницу и сразу вспомнили про меня.

Так вот стоит ли продолжать общаться с такими людьми или всё таки нужно выбрать преданных и настоящих подруг, пусть не 4-5, а 1-2 которые будут дружить не из-за виз и машин, а просто, что есть человек, который с ними всегда рядом и не смотря ни на что.

----------


## Tapati devi dasi

Давайте разберем все по порядку. Желание помогать другим – это нормальная человеческая потребность. Наша помощь нужна не только другим, но и нам самим. А умение оказывать правильную помощь – это искусство, которое требует определенного навыка. Необходимо учиться чувствовать того, кому мы помогаем, и понимать, что с ним происходит. Помогает ли наша помощь развивать отношения в правильном направлении или она развивает потребительское отношение к нам.

Например, задайте себе вопрос, насколько необходима помощь вашим друзьям в предоставлении вами услуг шофера? Вспомните свои отношения до того, как у вас появилась машина. Как себя вели ваши подруги? Затем вспомните момент появления машины: с чего началось предоставления вами услуг другим. Была ли это ваша инициатива или вы категорически не хотели этого делать, но на вас давили?

Почему важно понять все это? Для того, чтобы определить: это отношения на равных или - «родитель-ребенок». Помощь между равными основана на равновесии. Получая что-то, мы стремимся отдать что-то взамен, тем самым создаём равновесие в отношениях. Но если ваши отношения развиваются по схеме «родитель-ребенок», то не стоит ожидать благодарности и отдачи.
Это отношения между неравными. Родители всегда дают – дети только принимают. В отношениях между родителями и детьми ожидания детей и готовность родителей давать - необходимы, а потому оправданы. Но это правильно только то тех пор, пока дети маленькие.

Возможно, ваши подруги не получили заботы от своих родителей и подсознательно ищут им замену. И если вы готовы стать мамочкой для всех, то люди это с удовольствием принимают. А на маму можно обижаться, если она не удовлетворяет желания детей. И отдавать ей ничего не нужно: это же ее обязанность - заботиться о детях.

Если причина ваших проблем именно в этом, то решением будет пресечение попыток других людей навязывать вам роль родителя. И это будет легче делать с новыми людьми, чем ломать старые привычки у ваших подруг. Также вы сами должны быть в гармонии со своим внутренним миром. Возможно, у вас выработались определенные комплексы, которые мешают развивать отношения с людьми на равных. Конечно же, это неправильно когда у окружающих к нам потребительское отношение, но если мы сами это им позволяем, немногие откажутся воспользоваться этой ситуацией.

Помните: в первый раз, когда с нами неправильно обошлись, мы являемся жертвой, но в следующие разы – мы сами это позволяем, добровольно.

----------

